# New CertainTeed Roofing Shingles Offer Industry-Leading Solar Reflectivity, Authentic



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

*New CertainTeed Roofing Shingles Offer Industry-Leading Solar Reflectivity, Authentic Appearance of Wood Shake*

03/01/2011*VALLEY FORGE, PA -- *CertainTeed Corporation is strengthening its roster of industry-first solar reflective roofing products through the introduction of Landmark Solaris™ Gold, Landmark Solaris™ Platinum and Presidential Shake™ Solaris. The new asphalt shingles represent the highest solar reflectivity in the industry and the first solar reflective shingles in the market to authentically replicate the appearance of wood shake. 
"Since the initial introduction of Landmark Solaris, the demand for solar reflective shingles that boost the curb appeal and improve the energy efficiency of a home has skyrocketed," says Bob Gardiner, vice president of marketing for CertainTeed Roofing. "Our newest solar reflective shingles offer a wide array of options in terms of performance, aesthetics and warranty protection -- a huge win for roofing contractors, homeowners and the environment."
Offering 25 percent solar reflectivity, Landmark Solaris Gold is available in rich, dark hues and is backed by a lifetime, limited warranty. Landmark Solaris Platinum boasts an industry-leading 40 percent solar reflectivity and is also offered in an eye-catching color palette with lifetime, limited warranty protection. Designed to replicate the look of authentic wood shakes, Presidential Solaris features a 25 percent solar reflectivity and delivers the charm of hand-split wood shakes with durability and strength that outperforms wood. All of the new shingles help reduce energy costs, are ENERGY STAR® qualified and meet the California Cool Roof Rating Council guidelines.
To learn more about CertainTeed Roofing products, visit www.certainteed.com


----------

